# Places to live in Sydney for young Brits



## Adam&Emma2010 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

We are a young couple (26 yrs old) and are moving out to Sydney, from Manchester UK, in September on a Working Holiday Visa, for approx 12 months.

We were just wondering what the best places to live in Sydeny were. We are both qualified accountants, so are hoping to earn ok money and work in the CBD. We are looking for something quite lively, with a number of restaurants and bars.

We were just wondering where other Brits locate themselves and just any general advise on how to go about the move?

Thanks

Adam & Emma


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi A&E,

I lived in a shared apartment in Waterloo (South Sydney) for about 5 months. It was a 40min walk to work for me (Chifley Square) and was a beautiful walk in, going through Surry Hills and Hyde Park. I actually preferred this to the bus, as it took less time, and, gave me excercise everyday (if like me, you ended up sitting most of the day).
We stayed here;
lachlan street waterloo sydney - Google Maps
(if that link is broken, search on google for Lachlan Street, Waterloo Sydney)
As you can see, we were right near Moore Park and the SCG, and it was fantastic. the apartment we had came with the use of a gym/sauna/steam room/swimming pool and booked it through these guys;

Sydney Apartments, Share Flats, Houses & Apartment Accommodation - Furnished Property Group


and ended up staying with some guys that used to live 7 miles from me!! very odd. Anyway, as you're on a Working Visa, im not sure you want to commit to something for the full 12months, you might hate where you've gone. You can always hostel it for a few weeks, so you can get your bearings, but as a relatively cheap place to live thats not too far from the CBD (that has plenty of bus routes back), i wouldn't hesitate to vouch for it, although others may have different experiences. I'm looking to emigrate to Australia and will probably head to Waterloo for the first 6months to get myself sorted, that's how much I'll vouch for the area.

KB


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to say, I was living with my (now wife) and we were 30 & 27 at the time 

KB


----------



## Sparrowgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Surry hills is very close to the city and has lots of restaurants and bars, Bondi is obviously always a favourite...Manly is popular amongst brits but its a half hour ferry to the city. We lived in Kensington for a while and really liked it there, great location as its close to the city, parks, and beaches. I would suggest doing the hostel thing for a week or two to get a feel for the place as I have lived in about 10 suburbs in Sydney and they have all been INCREDIBLY different!


----------

